# How To Know Which Is Vg And Which Is Not?



## Lim (6/8/14)

Hi, 

I am looking through the threads, and I see people saying Dolly Varden is VG, and Johnson and Johnson is VG... but now that I have my hands on the physical stuff, it only says Glycerin on it, so how do you differentiate VG and PG ?

What about the Dis-Chem Glycerin B.P. ? is that VG or PG ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

x56696e9b said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking through the threads, and I see people saying Dolly Varden is VG, and Johnson and Johnson is VG... but now that I have my hands on the physical stuff, it only says Glycerin on it, so how do you differentiate VG and PG ?
> 
> What about the Dis-Chem Glycerin B.P. ? is that VG or PG ?


Hi the term VG is a bit misused. It mean vegetable glycerine. I use Dolly Varden as long as it has the B.P. or USP rating its good enough. Those are pharmacutical grade. So Glycerine B.P. would be what most folks refer to as VG.

PG is a different thing altogether. Propylene Glycol. Its also available at pharmacies you might have to order though.

For me it is now cheaper to get a mixing kit from skyblue. You get pg, vg and nic plus flavouring and some goodies yo help mixing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Lim (6/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi the term VG is a bit misused. It mean vegetable glycerine. I use Dolly Varden as long as it has the B.P. or USP rating its good enough. Those are pharmacutical grade.


 
Hi,

Thanks for the info, but I have also read on the fact that PG may cause irritations? so I actually want to buy pure VG instead of PG. 

In this case, can some one direct me on how to get my hands on real VG preferably in shops (not through online stores)


----------



## ET (6/8/14)

as gazza said, just buy some BP or USP graded Glycerine. that is pure VG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (6/8/14)

Kind irrlevant, but here goes anyway.I find dolly varden is more fluid than alpha, also tastes sweeter.have used both for cloud chasing and as a mix to tone down hecticly flavoured juices, kinda prefer the alpha branded .compared to PG both are much thicker, and I wouldnt ever taste a drop of pg, but will with vg


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

x56696e9b said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info, but I have also read on the fact that PG may cause irritations? so I actually want to buy pure VG instead of PG.
> 
> In this case, can some one direct me on how to get my hands on real VG preferably in shops (not through online stores)


I edited my origional post.

Dolly Varden is for all intents and purposes VG.


----------



## Lim (6/8/14)

I tried the Dis Chem B.P. Glycerin last night, and got my throat "injured", I dont know how, but now it really sore and red and a bit swollen. 

That is from... let see.. 4 inhales only. Using a SVD and Iclear30, so the vape was not a "hot" vape. 

Originally I thought it was just not use to the vape, so I tried a bit more times, and then after 4th attempt, it really start to hurt. 

It has not happened before when I am using the Vapeking E-juices.

So I just wonder could it be the irritation, and thus the intention of buying a "VG" to test out if it is indeed the case or not. 

Now that I have a Dolly Varden Glycerin, I will probably try it later tonight...


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

x56696e9b said:


> I tried the Dis Chem B.P. Glycerin last night, and got my throat "injured", I dont know how, but now it really sore and red and a bit swollen.
> 
> That is from... let see.. 4 inhales only. Using a SVD and Iclear30, so the vape was not a "hot" vape.
> 
> ...


Some, more rarely than PG, is sensitive to VG. On this web page they say:

*Vegetable Glycerin Allergies & Side effects*
*Allergies*
The risk of being allergic to vegetable glycerin is very low. The only patient population which may experience problems with metabolism of Glycerol would be diabetics owing to the anabolic hepatic pathway which can convert free Glycerol to glucose (but this would still not be an issue at the levels used in vaping).
*Side Effects*
The most common noted side effect of inhalation of e-liquid containing vegetable glycerin is a dry mouth, sore throat, and increased thirst. These symptoms usually last just a few days to a week as the body gets used to the vegetable glycerin. These symptoms can be lessened by drinking more water and liquids then usual for the first few weeks of using your e-cigarette.
If you are moving from smoking traditional cigarettes to e-cigarettes, you will find there are many side effects of quitting smoking tobacco products. It is very easy for a new user of an e-cigarette to incorrectly attribute these quitting smoking side effects to the e-cigarette, when in fact they are likely the result of your bodies reaction to quitting smoking tobacco cigarettes. Side effects of quitting smoking include: Bad breath, stomach pain, nausea, constipation, increased appetite, skin breakout’s, increased coughing, insomnia, depression, vagueness, irritability, gas, dry throat, nasal drip, dizziness, vertigo. Many of these side effects of quitting smoking will be alleviated by using the e-cigarette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (6/8/14)

Hi Andre,

That could be. because I use to take the Vapeking e-juice, which is just 50/50 juice, but last night I was vaping 90/10 
(1ml of vapeking juice and 4 ml of glycerin mixed together)

Today I was trying vapeking juice again, and it still hurts a little, but not as much as when I tried that mix last night. 

So it could be I am not use to the intensity of high VG...


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/8/14)

x56696e9b said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> That could be. because I use to take the Vapeking e-juice, which is just 50/50 juice, but last night I was vaping 90/10
> (1ml of vapeking juice and 4 ml of glycerin mixed together)
> ...


Iclears don't wick thick juice very well you were probably getting burned silca wick aswell which kills your throat. glycerine needs to be thinned out with deionized ( distilled) water to thin it out a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## iPWN (6/8/14)

Are you thinning the 100% VG with a few drops of distilled water ? If not you might want to try that , i am pretty sure the iclear 30 will struggle with to wick fast enough with 100% VG seeing as it is so thick. You might be getting dry hits HTH.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

x56696e9b said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> That could be. because I use to take the Vapeking e-juice, which is just 50/50 juice, but last night I was vaping 90/10
> (1ml of vapeking juice and 4 ml of glycerin mixed together)
> ...


 
The scenario both @Gazzacpt and @iPWN are putting forward, sounds more plausible to me. And your throat is probably still tender, thus the "little hurt". If you are looking for a local high VG commercial juice, the Vape Craving range by SubOhmVapor (www.subohmvapor.co.za) has the highest (76%) that I am aware of. Do think VapourMountain (info@vapourmountain.co.za) will mix to your needs if you request so.


----------



## Witu (16/9/14)

So how do I know what is an appropriate type glycerine to use as vg?


----------



## kevkev (16/9/14)

From what I have read and understand BP or USP grade should be gtg.


----------



## Witu (16/9/14)

might you please tell me from which stores I can get some of the flavourings?


----------



## kevkev (16/9/14)

As far as I know Skyblue Vaping and Valley Vapour sells DIY liquids and flavour concentrates. Both are supporting retailers and can be contacted right here on this forum.


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/9/14)

Witu said:


> might you please tell me from which stores I can get some of the flavourings?





kevkev said:


> From what I have read and understand BP or USP grade should be gtg.


Yes BP rated, if you looking for a particular brand Dolly Varden BP is what I use. You can also purchase VG at great pricing from Sky Blue vaping @Derick on the forum, they do flavoring to. Vapour Mountain @Oupa does flavouring to and so does @drew.


----------



## GeeBs (16/9/14)

Not to brag or anything, but at any given time we may have more than 2 tons of both "VG" and PG (B.P.) at work. I use this in varying ratios mainly with my RDA, sure it weakens the flavour a little but I can get really warm, dense, smooth clouds with the extra glycerine. For the clearomisers I add about 10% PG which gives a better throat hit and thins the "VG" to help with wicking.

There is very little difference between USP and BP. One is an American standard whist the other is British. I stand to be corrected but the difference is one decimal point in purity. I refer to VG in "" because nearly all glycerine produced now days is synthetic. True VG is obtained in many ways but the most common is through the saponification of fatty acids (animal or plant oils). The removal of glycerine from the final product ie soap or esters can be lengthy and expensive when compared to synthetic production and is not as economically viable. True VG is still obtainable for the purist but is very expensive. As an indication, for normal glycerine we pay about R 11.20/l and R18.50 for PG. (I'm unfortunately not in a position to sell to anyone)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## huffnpuff (16/9/14)

Blue Sky and Vally Vapours is a good place to start. eCiggies also have flavour concentrates.


----------



## huffnpuff (16/9/14)

W. R. T Dischem. I don't trust their stuff at all. Also had some suspect grade ingredients from them. Something definitely funny going on there.


----------



## Witu (17/9/14)

the dolly varden really does work. I got 100ml today and mixed it with a high pg flav to reduce throat hit and it really does work. if you are looking for some vg go get yourself some and its so smooth going in and out. it gave my lungbuddy more vapour than ever before. so i'd like to thank the peeps in the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------

